# Greetings from Washington



## Swift Flight (May 1, 2007)

New to the forums after going bowhunting with a friend of mine for the first time (watched, though found out that I may have been considered as an accessorie). I've been shooting 5 years rather sheltered at my house with various compound bows which I could get my hands on that would fit. After going through our semi-local archery shop and testing all the bows I could pull. Now I have my own 2007 Bowtech Allegiance #70, and getting geared up with some money i'm making with landscaping jobs, so far I have myself a rangefinder. A friend of my dads goes bowhunting each year with his Mathews down in Oregon, hopefully I can get liscensed up and geared by then. :smile:


----------



## Bunkster (Feb 17, 2007)

Welcome. Where ya at?


----------



## Swift Flight (May 1, 2007)

Vancouver, how about yourself?


----------



## grandpawrichard (May 29, 2002)

*Greetings Fellow Washingtonians! *

Greetings Fellow Washingtonians!  There is always room for two more of my fellow Washingtonians here in the forums!  I'm up here in beautiful downtown Burlington. 

Dick


----------



## wabobbo (Mar 18, 2007)

:darkbeer: I too am from Washington, near Puyallup, and I say howdy to my WA. brothers


----------



## Swift Flight (May 1, 2007)

Likewise to you too brother. I been there, but visiting an ex... :darkbeer: Nice place.


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:yo: :wave3: Hello and :welcomesign: to Archery Talk Swift Flight. Have fun here.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: to ArcheryTalk


----------



## chief razor (Apr 29, 2006)

welcome to AT!


----------



## jva54 (Dec 14, 2005)

Welcome to AT!! :wave:


----------



## SHEEPDOG81 (Apr 7, 2007)

Swift Flight said:


> Vancouver, how about yourself?


SPANAWAY, WA HERE


----------



## outdoorattic (Feb 25, 2006)

welcome to AT


----------



## mdewitt71 (Jul 20, 2005)

Born and rasied in the Yakima valley...........
Welcome. :thumbs_up


----------



## wolf1 (Mar 31, 2007)

*hello*

greetings fom wisconsin:elch:


----------



## Vanderbeck81 (Apr 29, 2007)

*hey*

Let me guess you went to Black Lake Archery and jamie sold you a bowtech???Jamies awesome guy.Im here in Lacey wa..Mike


----------



## Rooselk (Aug 24, 2003)

grandpawrichard said:


> Greetings Fellow Washingtonians!  There is always room for two more of my fellow Washingtonians here in the forums!  I'm up here in beautiful downtown Burlington.
> 
> Dick


I'm near you in Mount Vernon.

Hello, fellow Washingtonians. :thumbs_up


----------



## Phoenix34 (Jan 18, 2005)

Hello and welcome to AT!!


----------



## Swift Flight (May 1, 2007)

Vanderbeck81 said:


> Let me guess you went to Black Lake Archery and jamie sold you a bowtech???Jamies awesome guy.Im here in Lacey wa..Mike


Actually I was in the Portland area and went to Broken Arrow, but I've heard of Black Lake recently. :wink:


----------



## MissMary49 (Dec 8, 2005)

Im from Tri-Cities. I have a few friends in Vancouver. Shoot at Arrowfest this weekend? :wink:


----------



## Swift Flight (May 1, 2007)

MissMary49 said:


> Im from Tri-Cities. I have a few friends in Vancouver. Shoot at Arrowfest this weekend? :wink:


Usually only come up there for shifter kart racing by the airport, but maybe.


----------



## Bunkster (Feb 17, 2007)

Everett area. Hometown is LakeStevens and went to high school in Granite Falls. I love shifter karts and racing, but hurt my back and can't now. SUCKS BALLS.


----------



## Swift Flight (May 1, 2007)

Indeed, I myself have a bad back do serious accidents of misfortune... Did alot of national racing beating the best of the best, just not enough funding in the sport to continue to what level i'd like, though karting is one of the best it's just not popular enough to pay the bills... :sad:


----------



## meanv2 (Jan 28, 2004)

Welcome to AT!!

Enjoy all the friends and info available on here


----------



## medic1 (Feb 12, 2007)

WELCOME to archery talk


----------



## Bornrebel (Mar 15, 2007)

Welcome to AT!


----------

